# 68 pontiac gto hide away lights



## quique69 (Jun 6, 2019)

Hi,


i have a 68 gto and i installed new lines ,new pumps , new valves and new headlight switch
and the lights open but don't close. If i swap the line close works but open does not.
I use a smoke machine and i have a leak on a brand new light switch 
this is the second switch and same leak any ideas?



Thanks


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

I cant help you with any ideas, as you have confirmed a leak somewhere in the system.

I am fighting with myself whether to retain the old vacuum system(for originality) or install the electric system........

The electric system doesnt require as much `vacuum-fiddling`.....

No worries...I hope you can solve your problem.


----------



## Craig.69Conv. (Jun 8, 2019)

We had the same issue on our 69 hideaways about 4 years ago during restoration. We had a new pump that leaked and multiple bad (leaking) brand new switches. We replaced the pump and kept returning the vacuum switches until the supplier sent one that would seal. A lot of time wasted on that issue thinking we had something hooked up wrong. I feel your pain! In the end my mechanic may have used some silicone to help seal the switch too. I will ask him what he remembers. You're on the right track.


----------

